# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  kopiranje recenica iz drugog posta

## seni

drage administratorice,
ako u svom postu kopirati nesto iz drugog posta ili cijeli post, da mi se pojavi
ime onoga tko je post napisao (debela slova), kako se to radi?

----------


## anchie76

Prvo copy pa paste tekst 

pa oznacis tekst i stisnes gumb quote (stoji tamo gdje su bold i ostali)

pa to onda izgleda ovako

[quote]tekst koji koces[/quote]

i onda sama upises Seni ovako u prvi quote 




> [/i]]tekst koji koces


I kad stisnes preview izgledat ce ti ovako




> tekst koji koces


Jesam uspjela objasniti?

----------


## ms. ivy

nisam adminica ali sam svladala kvotanje: klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu koji želiš citirati. obrišeš evenutalni višak teksta ali paziš da ne pobrišeš quote tagove na početku i kraju citata.

----------


## Lutonjica

pritisneš u gornjem desnom uglu posta koji želiš citirati "quote".
eventualno izbrišeš one dijelove koje ne želiš citirati.

----------

hvala cure!

----------


## seni

nije gost nego seni.
ne znam zasto sad gost, ali nema veze.

----------


## anchie76

Zato sto se nisi ulogirala prije nego si napisala - a na ovom podforumu se moze pisati bez ulogiravanja.

----------


## Felix

a mozes i kliknuti na 'citiraj' gumbic u gornjem desnom kutu posta koji zelis citirati. pa ti se automatski pojavi quote sa imenom onog koga si quotala.

----------


## cekana

Kako mogu citirati više rečenica iz više postova? Napr. citat pa moja rečenica, pa opet neki drugi citat pa moja rečenica :?

----------


## bera

> Kako mogu citirati više rečenica iz više postova? Napr. citat pa moja rečenica, pa opet neki drugi citat pa moja rečenica :?



Meni ovo citiranje nikako ne ide šta ne uradim dobro   :Mad:

----------


## MajaMajica

> Kako mogu citirati više rečenica iz više postova? Napr. citat pa moja rečenica, pa opet neki drugi citat pa moja rečenica :?


e ovo ne znam..pomagajte drugovi   :Razz:   :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

Bera, sve je ok, samo su ti iskljuceni BBCodovi... pogledaj u profilu jel su ti iskljuceni, pa ih ukljuci.

MajaMajica

Odes na tekst koji hoces kopirati, oznacis stisnes CTRL+C, odes u svoj post pa CTRL+V

Onda oznacis taj tekst i stisnes gumb "quote"... i oko svakog teksta koji hoces citirati to napravis i onda ti izgleda tak.

Npr, to ti dok pises treba izgledati ovako:

[quote]ti si pisala nesto[/quote]

Pa ja pisem nesto 

[quote]ti pises nesto[/quote]

Pa ja pisem nesto



I kad odes na preview ti treba izgledati ovako (ak ne izgleda, nesto ne valja):




> ti si pisala nesto


Pa ja pisem nesto 




> ti pises nesto


Pa ja pisem nesto

----------


## MajaMajica

anči thanks

----------


## apricot

nije ona anči!

----------


## MajaMajica

> nije ona anči!


nego ?  :?

----------


## apricot

anchie!
razlika - drastična!

----------


## bera

> Bera, sve je ok, samo su ti iskljuceni BBCodovi... pogledaj u profilu jel su ti iskljuceni, pa ih ukljuci.


 :D ha ha bash vam hvala

----------


## MajaMajica

> anchie!
> razlika - drastična!


ma daj..ja sam mislila da si ti apri*k*ot a ne apricot ili ne daj Bože marelica

----------


## apricot

joj, majo, sad ću ti na pp.

----------

> anchie!
> razlika - drastična!


O daaa... 8)

----------


## MajaMajica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> anchie!
> razlika - drastična!
> 
> 
> O daaa... 8)


a da...  :Embarassed:  

anchie, sad mi je jasno, thanks   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Ma ajde, samo si me procitala po Vuku   :Laughing:

----------


## MajaMajica

> Ma ajde, samo si me procitala po Vuku


pa jesam, ali sad znam više (kazali dobri ljudi)  8) 
kiss

----------


## pink

> Ma ajde, samo si me procitala po Vuku


samo testiram citate

----------


## pink

> procitala po Vuku


samo test

----------


## Andora

> Bera, sve je ok, samo su ti iskljuceni BBCodovi... pogledaj u profilu jel su ti iskljuceni, pa ih ukljuci.


blabla




> MajaMajica 
> 
> Odes na tekst koji hoces kopirati, oznacis stisnes CTRL+C, odes u svoj post pa CTRL+V


bla....

 :D

----------


## princezica

> samo test

----------


## princezica

[quote seni]Prvo copy pa paste tekst 

pa oznacis tekst i stisnes gumb quote (stoji tamo gdje su bold i ostali) 

pa to onda izgleda ovako 




> tekst koji koces


i onda sama upises Seni ovako u prvi quote 




> tekst koji koces


I kad stisnes preview izgledat ce ti ovako [/quote]
[/quote]

----------


## princezica

> tekst koji koces

----------


## Tashunica

> i onda sama upises Seni ovako u prvi quote

----------


## ivabarbara

proba

         [/anchie 76]Pa ja pisem nesto [quote]

----------


## ivabarbara

novi pokušaj nadam se da će biti ok.




> O daaa...

----------


## ivabarbara

ponovo 



> proba

----------


## ivabarbara

uspjela jeeeeeeeeeee...

----------


## bublić

> nisam adminica ali sam svladala kvotanje: klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu koji želiš citirati. obrišeš evenutalni višak teksta ali paziš da ne pobrišeš quote tagove na početku i kraju citata.


nakon što sam se izblamirala...

----------


## bublić

juuupiii

----------


## erina

Da se ubacim malo  :Grin:   ovo kvotanje kužim al kako se dobije da ono što se kvota bude kao u malom prozorčiću bijele boje boje. to mi preglednije izgleda al mi ne ideeee :?

----------


## apricot

u desnom kutu svakoga posta imaš gumbić "qutoe".
samo ga stisni i napravit će ti taj bijeli prozorčić.

evo, ja sad čitam tvoj post i kliknem:




> Da se ubacim malo   ovo kvotanje kužim al kako se dobije da ono što se kvota bude kao u malom prozorčiću bijele boje boje. to mi preglednije izgleda al mi ne ideeee :?

----------


## Angie75

> u desnom kutu svakoga posta imaš gumbić "qutoe".


nešto isprobavam 

pa onda 


> samo ga stisni i napravit će ti taj bijeli prozorčić

----------


## erina

> u desnom kutu svakoga posta imaš gumbić "qutoe".
> samo ga stisni i napravit će ti taj bijeli prozorčić.


Ovo sam svladala al vidim po forumu da je citat baš u prozorčiću bijele boje, piše gore Citat ili XY (napisa):... i citat u okviriću onako lijepo  :Grin: probat ću njih pitat kako to dobiju kad već ne znam bolje objasniti  :Embarassed:  
[/quote]

----------


## erina

Opet ja... skužila sam  :Embarassed:  u bijelom okviriću je kad pregledavam a nisam logirana  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

a ovisi ti i o boji koju si odabrala.
koje boje ti je forum?

----------


## erina

Pa vidiiiii, mogu i boje birati :D , nisam uopće skužila taj dio. Sad kužim cijelu svoju problematiku,nisam dirala osnovne postavke pa je bio neki žućkasti. Hvala puno na info  :Kiss:

----------


## **mial**

> Odes na tekst koji hoces kopirati, oznacis stisnes CTRL+C,


bla bla



> Onda oznacis taj tekst i stisnes gumb "quote"... i oko svakog teksta koji hoces citirati to napravis i onda ti izgleda tak.


proba

----------


## **mial**

> Odes na tekst koji hoces kopirati, oznacis stisnes CTRL+C,
> 			
> 		
> 
> bla bla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


juuuuuuuuuupi  :D

----------


## rayna

> nije gost nego seni.
> ne znam zasto sad gost, ali nema veze.

----------


## rayna

> u desnom kutu svakoga posta imaš gumbić "qutoe".
> samo ga stisni i napravit će ti taj bijeli prozorčić.
> 
> evo, ja sad čitam tvoj post i kliknem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> proba

----------


## filipova mama

> a ovisi ti i o boji koju si odabrala.
> koje boje ti je forum?


Proba

----------


## filipova mama

Uspjela sam :D Uspjela sam. Uspjela sam!!! Kako sam sretna.

----------


## sibell

> Uspjela sam  Uspjela sam. Uspjela sam!!! Kako sam sretna.


 
i ja i ja  :D

----------


## malena beba

> Uspjela sam :D Uspjela sam. Uspjela sam!!! Kako sam sretna.

----------


## malena beba

i ja i ja i ja!!!
napokon sam i ja skuzila!!!

----------


## maxovamama

> thanks

----------


## plavaa

Skinove mozete mijenjati u svom profilu. Meni je najdrazi smartBlue.   :Heart:

----------


## sandra123

> filipova mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uspjela sam  Uspjela sam. Uspjela sam!!! Kako sam sretna.
> 
> 
>  
> i ja i ja  :D

----------


## sandra123

> Skinove mozete mijenjati u svom profilu. Meni je najdrazi smartBlue.

----------

